# A Few 4 the Morning!



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2020)

But wait, there's more!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2020)

AWESOME as usual....


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2020)

Not quite done yet, need to get these off my computer.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2020)

daveomak said:


> AWESOME as usual....



Thanks Dave, that was quite a load to off this morning! RAY


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHA ....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2020)

Good ones . Loved the Holyfield . Lol .


----------



## robrpb (Dec 18, 2020)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2020)

Got a good laugh at all the Dog and Cat related memes. I do the Blackjack Dealer Hands Clear think with my Dogs, after every meal! Otherwise they will jump on me for verification I have nothing Stashed in a pocket...JJ☺


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 18, 2020)

Too many great ones to pick a favorite! Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 18, 2020)

The A$$ family was my favorite one this time.

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 18, 2020)

All really good this morning ray.  Thanks, I cannot get through the day without these.  Thanks for enabling me, lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2020)

Good stuff Bud!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2020)

Pretty fine collection Ray.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Got a good laugh at all the Dog and Cat related memes. I do the Blackjack Dealer Hands Clear think with my Dogs, after every meal! Otherwise they will jump on me for verification I have nothing Stashed in a pocket...JJ☺



Yeah.  I was thinking "What???  doesn't everybody do that?  Can't be just me."   LOL
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow!! Great (and big) bunch of FUNNY ones today, Ray.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah.  I was thinking "What???  doesn't everybody do that?  Can't be just me."   LOL Gary



I have to do the same thing, and even then Bob isn't convinced until he licks my hands. Thank y'all for the comments and Likes, I try to keep things pretty clean without a lot of repeats. RAY


----------



## goldendogs (Dec 18, 2020)

the dogs selling the cat is hilarious


----------

